# '95 740i, low miles. tempting



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

found this '95 740i. looks like its been garaged all its life. nearly perfect shape. i havent got a price on it yet. really makes me want a second E38.


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

Holy shinehorn thats low miles.:yikes:

That 740 hasn't even been broken in yet. 

Buy it.


----------

